# Bradford pear ?



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

Anybody ever use this for scales ?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

I bet those would dye and stabilize really well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I bet those would dye and stabilize really well.


I just remembered I had quite a bit of this out there. Need to cut it up before it ruins. Still solid as off right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I just remembered I had quite a bit of this out there. Need to cut it up before it ruins. Still solid as off right now



Most anyone that would use a custom knife is going to be someone that would think apple scales are cool. Even though someone has obviously done it before, I don't remember a knife with apple scales. IMO it doesn't matter how soft the wood is once it's stabilized properly. Never stabilized any but I have some small pieces of apple on my table coming up to go in the vat in the next charge or 3. I'd say do it Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Most anyone that would use a custom knife is going to be someone that would think apple scales are cool. Even though someone has obviously done it before, I don't remember a knife with apple scales. IMO it doesn't matter how soft the wood is once it's stabilized properly. Never stabilized any but I have some small pieces of apple on my table coming up to go in the vat in the next charge or 3. I'd say do it Tony.


Yeah I've never seen any made if it but I guess as long as it looks good and will hold up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2016)

Use it for your grips you're gunna send me....


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 9, 2016)

I have turned some bradford pear, has real tight grain, and when it dries it s very hard. I made a lidded box that turned out nice and a couple of pens out of it. Finshes real nce also.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2016)

I have used and still have a good bit of curly bradford pear. It has a very fine grain, is hard and finishes very well.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

bamafatboy said:


> I have turned some bradford pear, has real tight grain, and when it dries it s very hard. I made a lidded box that turned out nice and a couple of pens out of it. Finshes real nce also.


I've turned several bowls. It turns real nice


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Use it for your grips you're gunna send me....


Waiting on your address clown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I have used and still a good bit of curly bradford pear. It has a very fine, is hard and finishes very well.


Uhhhh I don't have any left. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2016)

If you play nice I might give you a piece next time your down.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> If you play nice I might give you a piece next time your down.


I'm on my way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

